# Look out PA hay markets



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://patha.org/pennsylvanians-speak-out-against-governor-wolfs-proposed-budget-raid-that-would-devastate-agriculture-industry-and-end-horse-racing-in-the-commonwealth/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Uff da. Yeah, that could be bad. I’m glad to see MN isn’t the only state facing agricultural opposition. It’s a war I’m not sure we can win without some tragedies unfortunately.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

On a regular basis I speak with a PA hay producer. He has said that the prevailing opinion with PA elected officials etc is that "farming is something we do with land until we find something better to do with it."


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> On a regular basis I speak with a PA hay producer. He has said that the prevailing opinion with PA elected officials etc is that "farming is something we do with land until we find something better to do with it."


 The politicians will lose more and more interest as the cash cow dairy moves out, And along with it Tons of small businesses That we're building Barn equipment, . TMR mixers ventilation systems And feed bins.. And of course all the people that maintain this equipment are huge group.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was kind of ready to compliment our goofy governor for supporting the recent tax credits being given to farms that sell to next generation farmers, but this has me thinking otherwise.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If they want to see an example of what killing of an industry does, just have them take a look at Michigan. We used to have a triving standard-bred, quarter horse and thoroughbred horse industry. Thousands & thousands of horses, numerous race tracks (five tracks within 60 miles of me), farms, etc. Now, they are all empty, torn down or decaying away. Not only did the horses move away, but the folks associated with them, the mushroom business, etc.

I know of a local feed store, that alone moved 120-150 tons of just one type of horse feed a week, when this industry was thriving. Now, I know of most of their competition are closed, and they are a factional size of themselves.

The State of Michigan, really shot themselves in the foot by removing the dollars invested in the horse racing industry (along with not allowing off-site or simulcast betting).. IMHO

Hope it gets stopped in your case.

Larry


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

r82230 said:


> If they want to see an example of what killing of an industry does, just have them take a look at Michigan. We used to have a triving standard-bred, quarter horse and thoroughbred horse industry. Thousands & thousands of horses, numerous race tracks (five tracks within 60 miles of me), farms, etc. Now, they are all empty, torn down or decaying away. Not only did the horses move away, but the folks associated with them, the mushroom business, etc.
> 
> I know of a local feed store, that alone moved 120-150 tons of just one type of horse feed a week, when this industry was thriving. Now, I know of most of their competition are closed, and they are a factional size of themselves.
> 
> ...


I guess something similar happened in Fla but I know the change in fed tax law in the late 80s was part of it, My daughter did two winters down there training in the late 90s and there were abandoned racing facilities everywhere not being used. Nice for the jumpers and the 3 day eventers as those facilities are now available for short term winter training but a major hit on the state ag business none the less.


----------

